# Ms. Mofet's Refried Beans (Instant Pot)



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2018)

*Ms. Mofet's Refried Beans (Instant Pot)*


1 lbs. dried pinto beans
1 C. onion, course chopped 
6 garlic cloves, course chopped
1 (4 oz.) can diced green chilies 
2 tomatoes, diced
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. ground cumin
1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
2 tsp. sea salt
2 - 3 TBSP. bacon fat or lard (or vegetable shortening)
2 C. hot chicken broth (I used 2 C. hot water and 2 tsp. chicken bouillon) 
2 C. hot water
Hot sauce - to taste
 
Garnish Optional: 
Chopped tomatoes
Chopped onions
Cheddar or Cotija cheese
Cilantro 
 
Sort beans to check for debris then place in colander and rinse to remove any dirt.
Place cleaned beans into inner pot.
Add all other ingredients to pot and stir (solid fat will melt while pot is heating)
 
Lock on lid and set valve to sealing
Select Bean/Chili Mode, High Pressure, adjust to 45 minutes.
When Beep sounds allow a 40 minute NPR (Natural Pressure Release) then QR (Quick Release) 
When pin drops open lid
 
Use an immersion blender (or potato masher) and process till the desired consistency is reached. 
Taste and adjust seasoning if necessary.
The beans may appear loose, but will thicken as they cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks, MSM...love refries.  And perfect instructions for adapting to my electric pressure cooker. (I don't have a Bean/Chili mode)


----------



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, MSM...love refries. And perfect instructions for adapting to my electric pressure cooker. (I don't have a Bean/Chili mode)


 You're welcome PF.

Just use manual or pressure cook mode on your model. Or just lock lid and let it rip. LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 21, 2018)

I also just ordered the baby food trays to use as inserts, thanks for that link.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I also just ordered the baby food trays to use as inserts, thanks for that link.



You're welcome PF. 

I have a several accessories for my IP.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you msmofet...  
Ross


----------

